# FlyWheel Coffee Shop in San Francisco



## MeetPierre (Feb 3, 2016)

I love FlyWheel coffee in San Francisco. Although it is a little way across the pond, if anyone is ever out there, they make a great siphon. First place I have seen the serves Siphon. I have no relation to FlyWheel, just a happy customer.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I went there, loved it, great Recommendation.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm in the area in a few weeks @MeetPierre (will be at Standford). If i mamange to get into the bay, which i'd like, then I'll keep this in mind... keen to try coffee on the west coast.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Andy__C said:


> I'm in the area in a few weeks @MeetPierre (will be at Standford). If i mamange to get into the bay, which i'd like, then I'll keep this in mind... keen to try coffee on the west coast.


If you do get into the bay area then check out my blog (in my sig) I did a quick rundown of all the shops I visited over there.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Cheers Xpenno , not just a good blog on the San Fran coffee shops but a great blog in general, I've enjoyed reading quite a few entries this evening.

I've bookmarked the SF post and I'll be coming back to it armed with googlemaps to see where is on my route.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Andy__C said:


> Cheers Xpenno , not just a good blog on the San Fran coffee shops but a great blog in general, I've enjoyed reading quite a few entries this evening.
> 
> I've bookmarked the SF post and I'll be coming back to it armed with googlemaps to see where is on my route.


Glad to be of service


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

We stumbled across Flywheel when we were over there in September. It started drizzling and we were planning on going into Golden Gate Park. Decided to have a coffee instead and was extremely impressed.

Ladies behind the bar were fun too. It was later in the afternoon so they weren't that busy and we had a nice chat about the coffee scene in San Fran and their frankly huge cold brewers.

Can also recommend Four Barrel, Sightglass and my personal favourite, Ritual. Blue Bottle is ok, but I found the coffee to be too darkly roasted for me.


----------

